
GPhone Prototype Debuts At Mobile World Congress - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/11/gphone-prototype-debuts-at-mobile-world-congress/
======
nirmal
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080211/tc_afp/spaintelecomtech...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080211/tc_afp/spaintelecomtechnologyinternetgoogle)

The AP story. With rumors of Motorola selling/spinning off it's handset
division, I'm not sure that there will be enough marketing behind any of the
hardware to make this important. I'm not sure how important HTC, as a brand,
is in the developing world. During my last trip to India all I saw were Nokias
and Sony Ericssons.

I suppose they could do what Sony did and just get some Bollywood star to
promote their phones. :)

------
eusman
"Samsung said yesterday that it won’t debut an Android powered phone until
2009"

and Nokia has its own platform anyway..

So, this thing as it is, is already dead in Europe

------
utnick
ugly.

The more I know about the gphone, the more I think it will fail.

Doesn't offer enough new over j2me and windows mobile in terms of app
capabilities.

Also the Iphone already does google maps just fine in a much prettier package.

~~~
davidw
Apple likely won't license hardware or software, so will likely never grab all
that much of the market... just as has happened with computers.

Android is a big step up from j2me - everything is written with it, including
Google's "own" apps, so it ought to be possible to interact with almost all of
the system, or even replace bits and pieces of it.

